# удаленный рабочий стол на 2 монитора



## awocose (19.08.2019)

Здравствуйте! Назрел вопрос. Есть юзер с 2 мониторами и есть виртуальная машина vmware к которой он подключается по RDP. Вопрос - можно ли расширить RDP на 2 монитора ?


----------



## Cyber_Hawk (19.08.2019)

в настройках терминального подключения на вкладке *экран  *есть галочка *"Использовать все мои мониторы" . *Попробуйте ее выбрать


----------



## awocose (19.08.2019)

спасибо! сейчас проверим


----------

